# KHS Montana Descent



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about the KHS Montana Descent line?

I have a line on one of these models on CR. I told the guy that I don't have much to offer but he still wants to meet. All I know about it is that he says he broke a spoke and that it has Suntour parts. Here are the pics he posted:

















Does anyone recognize this? Is it worth picking up or is it not particularly nice?

BTW, I really dig the paint job!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not sure where that falls in the line up...but if he's offering it for chump change...why not. Single Speed it.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

From the pics it looks like XCD which is cool stuff.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> From the pics it looks like XCD which is cool stuff.


It is?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> It is?


It sho is. The roller cam from that group stunk, but the gray finish and rugged styling predicted the future style of component design and the thumb shifters looked like your thumbs after whacking them with a hammer.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

He says that the shifters and derailleur says "XC Comp". This any good?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Slimpee said:


> He says that the shifters and derailleur says "XC Comp". This any good?


It is Suntour's equivalent to Deore. Fromthe discussion here it seems to be closer to Suntour's top end XC Pro than Deore or DX was to XT.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

khs line was team(xtr), pro(xt/lx), montaña comp(lx), descent... if i remember correctly. i had a comp and it was awesome.
yours seem to be from an early lineage. that size seems to be a 21'. the ride is lively, forgiving though somewhat flexy. the 21' would be flexier. all in all they are great commuter bikes.
angles were always steep. a bit like bridgestones.

khs built many bikes for lots of brands. they had a lot fo buying power and could offer a great bike for a great price. from tubing to components their bikes were always a step above everybody else.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

colker1 said:


> khs line was team(xtr), pro(xt/lx), descent(lx)... if i remember correctly. i had a descent and it was awesome.
> yours seem to be from an early lineage. that size seems to be a 21'. the ride is lively, forgiving though somewhat flexy. the 21' would be flexier. all in all they are great commuter bikes.
> angles were always steep. a bit like bridgestones.


So far from what i've gathered the bike is vintage 90-93 as those are the years when XC Comp was offered. As for the grouppo apparently XC Comp was second from the top behind XC Pro and ahead of XC Elite. All in all it seems like it was a pretty decent bike back in the day. It wasn't top-of-the-line but it wasn't bargain-basement either.

I'm hoping the guy will take my low-ball offer but if he doesn't he doesn't. I'm hoping to look at it tomorrow.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Slimpee said:


> So far from what i've gathered the bike is vintage 90-93 as those are the years when XC Comp was offered. As for the grouppo apparently XC Comp was second from the top behind XC Pro and ahead of XC Elite. All in all it seems like it was a pretty decent bike back in the day. It wasn't top-of-the-line but it wasn't bargain-basement either.
> 
> I'm hoping the guy will take my low-ball offer but if he doesn't he doesn't. I'm hoping to look at it tomorrow.


Good luck on your offer - and if he takes it you can post good pictures of your bike in the new production bikes thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

Slimpee said:


> So far from what i've gathered the bike is vintage 90-93 as those are the years when XC Comp was offered. As for the grouppo apparently XC Comp was second from the top behind XC Pro and ahead of XC Elite. All in all it seems like it was a pretty decent bike back in the day. It wasn't top-of-the-line but it wasn't bargain-basement either.
> 
> I'm hoping the guy will take my low-ball offer but if he doesn't he doesn't. I'm hoping to look at it tomorrow.


i have no idea what the "VRC" value of the KHS line is....but i do know that i still love riding my 93 montana pro. i find it a very stable bike that rides similar to my modern bikes in a lot of ways.

good luck, i like the paint job on that bike!


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

ferday said:


> i have no idea what the "VRC" value of the KHS line is....but i do know that i still love riding my 93 montana pro. i find it a very stable bike that rides similar to my modern bikes in a lot of ways.
> 
> good luck, i like the paint job on that bike!


Yeah, i figure the paint job fits in well w/ many of the outlandish rigs you guys ride. It doesn't strike me as much of a collectible but it looks "retro" to me w/ the paint and the full rigid. Hell, it even has Suntour!


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

I had an early 90's Montana Sport that had a very nice True Temper frame, fitted with lesser components than what you're looking at. If the price is right you can't go wrong...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> It is Suntour's equivalent to Deore. Fromthe discussion here it seems to be closer to Suntour's top end XC Pro than Deore or DX was to XT.


on a related note, XC Pro was considered by some to be a step above XT. It did cost a bit more than Deore XT and some bike lines had an XC Pro bike and an XT bike with the latter being at a lower price point. Kinda in between XT and XTR. And kinda how Campy claims Chorus is equivalent to Dura Ace and Record is a step above.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Would $100 be out of line?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Slimpee said:


> Would $100 be out of line?


a buck fiddy and 2 powerbar wrappers

(a hundo sounds fine if thats what you're willing to pay)


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> on a related note, XC Pro was considered by some to be a step above XT. It did cost a bit more than Deore XT and some bike lines had an XC Pro bike and an XT bike with the latter being at a lower price point. Kinda in between XT and XTR. And kinda how Campy claims Chorus is equivalent to Dura Ace and Record is a step above.


yeah. i remember things being that way... weird, cause xt although heavier is more consistent.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*If the shoe fits...*

I just sold the Montana Pro I had built up for my daughter. Although I am way to big to ride this frame, I had quite a few friends and guests and so on who usex it over the past few years and absolutely loved it. the frame was really well made with great details. Light and lively is how my girlfriend described it, and her regular ride is a Fat Chance Ti. If I had a shot at one in my size, I would grab it.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

*KHS Montana Pro FZ*

Here is my first "real" bike, at least it was for me. I am in the process of building it back up. This is the KHS Montana Pro "FZ". The FZ was for the fact that it came with the front sussy fork. I loved the mix of components at the time. I couldn't afford my dream bike and this turned out to be a really great bike for me. It was pretty light too and I loved this bike.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

bushpig said:


> From the pics it looks like XCD which is cool stuff.


Great eye! I just came home w/ the bike. It has the following components:

Anybody have an idea of the date?
Frame: Cromo, "Infiniti-Butted". Tange tubing?
Fork: KHS Cromo
Headset: No-name
Stem: No-name, paint matches frame, front brake cable passes through it.
Handlebar: Avenir "True-Temper"
Brakes: XCD cantis
Brake Levers: Suntour "Multi-Mount"
Shifters: XC Comp thumbies
Front Derailleur: XCD
Rear Derailleur: XCD
Cranks: I believe XCD (the have the same gray finish as the other XCD parts)
Chainrings: Suntour "Accu-Shift" 46-36-26
Pedals: No-name w/ toe clips and straps
Quick Releases: Suntour
Rims: Ritchey Expert Vantage (Heat-treated 6061, 450 grams)
Hubs: XCD f/r
Tires: f-Ritchey Megabite, r-Tioga Farmer John (I LOVE the look of this tread)
Saddle: Avocet Gelflex M20
Seatpost: label rubbed off
Weight: I guess somewhere around 25 lbs.

It looks like almost everything is original except maybe one of the tires but then again I don't know. It definitely needs a rear spoke, tuneup, hub rebuild, probably a new freewheel, brake pads, cables etc. but i'm pretty stoked.

The paint is in OK condition. I has definitely been ridden and has some scratches, scuffs, etc. and the stickers aren't in great shape. Also, the owner added stickers that I wish weren't there.

I paid $80. Is this about right or did I get fleeced? Either way YEEHAW!


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

FYI, Jaypee I see you lurking around here...


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

The fork in my Montana Pro Fz (photo above) is in there for looks. I need a longer steerer tube crown for this threaded 1 inch Rock Shox Mag 20. Anyone here got a steerer that is 5 3/4 inches that they are willing to part with?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

fat-tony said:


> The fork in my Montana Pro Fz (photo above) is in there for looks. I need a longer steerer tube crown for this threaded 1 inch Rock Shox Mag 20. Anyone here got a steerer that is 5 3/4 inches that they are willing to part with?


i had a red pro" w/ xt and a mag 21. was it a 94? maybe.. 
it was a twitchy handling bike.
maybe you could slap an 80mm fork there. i bet it will ride even better.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Slimpee said:


> Anybody have an idea of the date?


Check the serial number. I think that the build date is included. I've had two '93 KHS frames and the serial number started with:

U210...
U304...

My guess is the build dates were Oct 1992 and Mar 1993.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Just judging by the paint job and decals, i'm thinking earlier than 92/93. More like 90/91..?


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

robinmiller said:


> Just judging by the paint job and decals, i'm thinking earlier than 92/93. More like 90/91..?


According to the date code in the post above it has a build date of 3/90


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

So last night I hung out w/ a couple of dudes and did a bit of work to the KHS. We discovered that the rear hub assembly is shot as the freehub body had some play in it where it met the hub, the axle itself had a flat spot in the threads like it had been smashed or something, the cones had some pitting, there was evidence of the chain being shifted into the spokes and a tooth on the small cog was broken (although that could've been from the chain whip). Luckily, this guy has all sorts of parts and bikes laying around including a NOS Suntour cassette. He threw that on a newer Araya rim w/ good freehub and called it good. It works great!

I also took off the barends, adjusted the brakes and brake levers a bit and then rode it home (while pushing another bike). The next step is to strip it down, rebuild the front hub, put in new cables, degrease derailleurs, strip extra stickers, clean up and Frame Saver the frame, and slap everything back on.

The most important question is: flourescent pink or yellow grips? I'm thinking BMX style as well w/ a notch cut out of the flanges to clear the thumbies. I'll also try to find matching water bottle cages.


----------



## Evil Con-fecal (Jan 31, 2004)

*my first ride*

My first MTB was an 88 or 89 KHS Montana Pro. I worked all summer long for about a buck an hour for my old man to buy it. It had a sweet teal/green paint, "triple butted tubing", lugs, XT thumbies, bio-pace rings, farmer john tires, and a flat bar. All my buddies were jealous of my cool "racing style" flat bars. Sigh...........

I really wish I still had that bike, just for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Whelp, I turned a $50 gift card into cables, yellow housings, brake pads, and some degreaser. I have to borrow a few tools and then i'll tear 'er down (praying the BB is good), Frame Saver it, grease up what I can and put 'er back together.

Oh yeah, I also bought me some neon pink Tioga grips. Yee-haw!


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Class...Class...SHUT UP!!!
















The cables got crossed-up when I re-installed the headset bearings
























Rim decals match the paint! The rear rim is different, however, with the original being sequestered in Steef's basement...


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

This thing is a blast off-road! For those who live in/around the Twin Cities I hit up Leb on Sunday and Theo yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed myself. I did have to tighten the headset after my second lap yesterday but luckily I had the necessary wrenches to give it a quick tightening. I'm not the fastest rider out there but the bike makes it feel like i'm going faster and everything works pretty well.

Yay for old steel!


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

Slimpee said:


> This thing is a blast off-road! For those who live in/around the Twin Cities I hit up Leb on Sunday and Theo yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed myself. I did have to tighten the headset after my second lap yesterday but luckily I had the necessary wrenches to give it a quick tightening. I'm not the fastest rider out there but the bike makes it feel like i'm going faster and everything works pretty well.
> 
> Yay for old steel!


Slimpee:
I rode my Montana Pro Fz last year when me and my buddies did our annual ride, 100/48. We are team Carpe Pesce (don't ask). There are about 12 of us. We choose a different state and ride 100 miles in 48 hours. Something we put together because we are that way. Last year we rode Pisgah and Dupont. My Yo was stripped down so I took the Montana. I was the only one without full suspension and without a new bike. I had the vintage family well represented and hung with all of them. The bike did great. :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

fat-tony said:


> Slimpee:
> I rode my Montana Pro Fz last year when me and my buddies did our annual ride, 100/48. We are team Carpe Pesce (don't ask). There are about 12 of us. We choose a different state and ride 100 miles in 48 hours. Something we put together because we are that way. Last year we rode Pisgah and Dupont. My Yo was stripped down so I took the Montana. I was the only one without full suspension and without a new bike. I had the vintage family well represented and hung with all of them. The bike did great. :thumbsup:


nice.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

fat-tony said:


> Slimpee:
> ICarpe Pesce :


Cease the Fish? Sorry, I had to ask.


----------



## yetisurly (Aug 13, 2004)

Evil Con-fecal said:


> My first MTB was an 88 or 89 KHS Montana Pro. I worked all summer long for about a buck an hour for my old man to buy it. It had a sweet teal/green paint, "triple butted tubing", lugs, XT thumbies, bio-pace rings, farmer john tires, and a flat bar. All my buddies were jealous of my cool "racing style" flat bars. Sigh...........
> 
> I really wish I still had that bike, just for nostalgia's sake.


where did you buy it at?


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> Cease the Fish? Sorry, I had to ask.


yep


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Slimpee,

What a gas to see those pictures! I had a KHS Montana Descent new and rode it for years in the greater Sacramento area.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

randyharris said:


> Slimpee,
> 
> What a gas to see those pictures! I had a KHS Montana Descent new and rode it for years in the greater Sacramento area.


Yeah, it's a lot of fun. I need to replace the seatpost and re-pack the hubs but everything works well.

It gets alot of positive comments!


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

It's handling, build quality, and value made me a life long fan of their bikes.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you spot the KHS?:










From the Minneapolis Park and Rec Board website article on my local trail


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

laffeaux said:


> Check the serial number. I think that the build date is included. I've had two '93 KHS frames and the serial number started with:
> 
> U210...
> U304...
> ...


An old thread, but I figure the most appropriate place--

I was gifted a montana descent frame set that will be a "down the line" build... but for now I am curious on the year.

I have scoured the frame and fork without finding any serial/date markings at all.

Any advice on where to look to find the serial#/date stamp?

The frameset looks to be from the same vintage as slimpees (I pm'ed him but he hasn't been on in a while)-- there is no "true temper" sticker on the frame that seems to have started in 1993. All of my stickers seem to match up with slimpee's, but again I would like to get something more definitive.

Lastly, and related, anyone have any pre-93 literature on the KHS Montana line?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

cyberbackpacker said:


> I have scoured the frame and fork without finding any serial/date markings at all.
> 
> Any advice on where to look to find the serial#/date stamp?
> 
> Lastly, and related, anyone have any pre-93 literature on the KHS Montana line?


The serial number should be on the head tube - on the front at the bottom headset cup. It likely starts with a "U" and the next three digits are the year and month of manufacture. U210 = Oct 1992.

I have a couple of older catalogs (but not scanned). let me know the year and I'll see if it matches the catalogs that I have.


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you, that was very helpful; I never thought to check the headtube!

The number is U01237584; so December of 1990 based upon that.

So would this be a 1991 model then? Slimpee's is an early 90, and I have noticed some differences. I posted some pics for reference too.

First, the seat tube "CRMO" label is oriented differently, and it is listed as "triple butted" as opposed to slimpee's "infiniti butted".

Additionally the KHS logo on the seat tube has "21" with an apostrophe" under the KHS. I assume this is the frame size, although my quick measurement from center BB to center of top tube was 18.5, but do not know how their measurements were measured.

Also, on the derailleur side of the TT there is a "Ritchey Quality Components" sticker.

So based upon those two things, his 3/90 and my 12/90 descent are different models.

Some other quick things- has a Kalloy QR seat clamp, headset reads "tein hsin 22.2", and the BB is a shimano 68mm (have not removed it).

laffeaux, got any literature on this vintage of KHS?

Overall the frame is in nice shape... a few nicks here and there, but the decals are all there, with a few tears here and there. But the paint is nice and shiny, and is overall very solid. I am happy with it, just curious for more info (original build spec, orig spec vs say comp, pro, team spec, reviews...)

Here are a few quick pics:


























Thanks again!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

looks like a 1993 to me.


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Well that would not jive with the aforementioned date stamps; additionally laffeaux posted a 93 catalog in the khs team thread, and the tru temper decal on the tt was in use by then-- this frame does not also exhibit the same cable routing as a 93, best as I can tell.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, I didn`t look too carefully, sorry, def. earlier graphics than my 1993, but subdued colorway suggests later than Slimpee`s groovy neon beast. 21 might refer to the drivetrain - early 1990s 21 speeds was still something to shout about at a price point where many buyers were graduating to their first 'real' mountain bike from a 15 or 18 speed dept. store BSO. Bike would have probably had 400 or 500LX parts kit, maybe XC comp, rims were probably Ritchey Vantage comp (hence decal), don't know if KHS were using the ZOOM cockpit back then. Nice looking fork, I don`t have the original fork for my Pro, which is too bad, `cause nice 1`` forks are getting scarce...


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks... some more info to digest/track down. I was happy that it came with the original fork to say the least. My wife surprised me with this actually!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

cyberbackpacker said:


> Additionally the KHS logo on the seat tube has "21" with an apostrophe" under the KHS.
> 
> laffeaux, got any literature on this vintage of KHS?


I have catalogs from 1993, 1990, and an earlier one (either '88 or '89 - it's not labled). Your frame doesn't match the '90 catalog - there was no "Descent" in 1990. The Ritchey decal appears on the higher end frames. From the serial number I'd say that it was as '91.

And the "21" definitely refers to the number of speeds - it came with a 7-speed cassette and triple. My '93 has a big "24" on it as it came with an 8-speed XTR cassette - a big deal at the time.


----------



## Folkfest (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's my KHS Montana Descent. I bought it new in the early 90's and I still love it! She's not my every day rider anymore...but I can't bring myself to sell it.


----------



## By-The-Lake (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice to discover this thread just as I am rediscovering my KHS. I haven't been on the bike for 3 years since moving to a new house, changing careers, and having a son. Anyway I looking forward to doing some riding. I have a Montana Pro (Serial U105.....).

I really like the colour of my bike - bright green. Mind you it is not as colorful as Slimpee's but it is definitely noticeable. I will try to get a pic up soon. Hardframe and component set is mainly Deore Dx with the exception of Deore cranks. Rims are Ritchy Vantage Comp. Just replaced the seat with a WTB Rocket V saddle and the grips with a Ergon GP1's.

After not riding the bike for 3 years the front shifter would not hold the gear after shifting and needed to be replaced, as well as the Ritchy Megabite 2 tires that rotted out. The shop I took it to put on some low quality shimano V-brake shifter on that while it works doesn't have the feel of the DX one that was there previously. I was wondering if it might be possible to upgrade to a vintage XTR cantilever brake/shifter set? The M900 series seems to be available on eBay but I am not sure if you can change from a 7 speed shifter to an 8 speed without putting a lot of work and money into it. I have talked to a few people at the shops and looked on the net but I seem to be hearing conflicting info. Any thoughts on how to proceed?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

To go 7-spd to 8-spd you'll nedd a new rear wheel, or at least an 8 speed freehub put onto your old wheel. If you're happy with 7speed but want Rapidfire there is a 7 speed DX rapidfire+/lever combo out there - I see them on eBay from time to time, avoid the push/push type early Rapidfire though.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

mechagouki said:


> To go 7-spd to 8-spd you'll nedd a new rear wheel, or at least an 8 speed freehub put onto your old wheel. If you're happy with 7speed but want Rapidfire there is a 7 speed DX rapidfire+/lever combo out there - I see them on eBay from time to time, avoid the push/push type early Rapidfire though.


Won't any Shimano 8speed shifters work with 7speed gears? You just don't use all the clicks. Kinda the reverse of using the 7speed thumbies to run an 8speed set up.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

muddybuddy said:


> Won't any Shimano 8speed shifters work with 7speed gears? You just don't use all the clicks. Kinda the reverse of using the 7speed thumbies to run an 8speed set up.


Yes, you're absolutely right - it would just bother me (as someone who obsesses over mechanical detail) to know there was an unused shift. So plenty of choices available if you look at it that way.


----------

